# Antibiotics for bartering?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I just posted on another thread about which antibiotics to get stocked up on.
That got me thinking do you think antibiotics would make a good item for trading?
Is anyone else stocking up on these?


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

I have enough to treat myself and my loved ones...I need to buy more for trade... A tip ill give you is this..when using Amoxicillin take 500 mg three times a day to kill strep throat ^^...I asked a doctor about it and told them I was using fish mox and they said that was the standard dosage for my weight which is 220lbs..read up and print out a list of doses and treatments...bartering that information is worth something in a shtf scenario too, not just the meds. also never take anti biotics unless you have too because the positive effects of the anti biotics decrease with over exposure.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I think it would be too rare and useful to be a barter item. I am stocking only for my wife and myself. Colloidal silver might make a decent barter antibiotic. Especially if you learn to make it yourself.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Here is a thread about fish antibiotics.

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/showthread.php?t=12385


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I think who needs it, and how big your heart is. Also these meds kill your stomach bacteria which break down foods. some diarreah meds may be needed also. Don't want the cure to be worst than the disease.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

a bottle of 23 year old whiskey and 100 rounds 9mm for a 100 tablet bottle of cipro? ...heres the thing in my eyes...if I store enough to treat myself and my loved ones for say 5 years I would trade this item but id want something big in return because meds r top of the line trade.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

id like to set up a thread where we can fake barter... reason is I would love to see the general idea of product worth..anyone game? if so ill start it


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I like the idea, but, along with a separate thread selling something, if you don't have a baseline, where do you go? Most folks will still be dickering dollar for dollar, when it won't be worth much. Tough questions, but good ones. If you have a lot of something, worth a lot to those who have little.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I thought they had a limited shelf life. Last Nov my wife and I took a really cheap cruise LA to Ensenada as I liked picking up antibiotics down there and a muscle relaxant my wife uses on occasion. Turns out the legit pharmacies can now longer sell us over the counter antio biotics ... There were plenty of pharmacias that would and one that did.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Most antibiotics sitting on a pharmacy shelf right now are good for another 2 to 3 years, given they are stored properly. 

However if SHTF people are gonna grab the familiar stuff. Amoxicillin, penicillin etc. Grab a PDA and get familiar with all of them. :thumbup:


----------



## MisterX (Dec 7, 2014)

Here we have easy access to every antibiotic without a prescription, so I don't know if a lot of people here would trade anything big for any antibiotics


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Id challenge that last statement speaking from experience of course. Everyone's familiar with MRSA (Methicillin-resistant Staphylococcus aureus) somewhat VRSA (Vancomycin-resistant Staphylococcus aureus) these are really two baddies and your local pharmacy isnt stocking antibiotics for them not even in America some more common ones like moxifloxacin you might find at high demand pharmacies but likely only at the internal hospital ones. Without giving to much away if your find yourself near my place and are/have a valuable asset then by all means lets trade.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Using this site and some additional research I doubled down any purchased a good supply of 3 types of fish antibiotics and printed out dose instructions for them. Plenty for my group and a bit for possible trading. If stored properly they have a long shelf life, usually 2-3 times longer than the label on the bottle claims.

Don't forget to keep a spare tube of antibiotic ointment and hydrogen peroxide. 70% rubbing alcohol also does double duty since it works great for cleaning oils off your glasses.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

OctopusPrime said:


> id like to set up a thread where we can fake barter... reason is I would love to see the general idea of product worth..anyone game? if so ill start it


I'm not sure a prescription bartering thread such the good idea - even for a "game".


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

oddapple said:


> I'm not sure a prescription bartering thread such the good idea - even for a "game".


I wasn't talking about prescription bartering. I was talking about a general barter thread.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> I like the idea, but, along with a separate thread selling something, if you don't have a baseline, where do you go? Most folks will still be dickering dollar for dollar, when it won't be worth much. Tough questions, but good ones. If you have a lot of something, worth a lot to those who have little.


that's what the problem is...dollars don't matter it is what you need at the time. I suppose your right this makes it impossible to create a realistic scenario. I've seen other threads that talk about trade but never read here any basis for trading other than need driving trade value. I would always trade fairly even if I had the upper hand and someone was desperate....many reasons why other than ethics..namely and most importantly I would not want to trade with someone and they feel cheated and then come cause problems at my origin. However, like said in other threads concerning trade...I would trade far away from my home and while going back home be aware of who might be watching...maybe go to a false camp in light and then double back in the night and move slowly stopping at intervals listening to any followers footsteps.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Ive opted to use garlic and alcohol as my antibiotics. Also some fungi whenavailable.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Arsenal of plants. Those and spices very hot items but just want to keep them.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Curious why penicillin g hasn't been mentioned. You can buy it at any farm supply or mail order it. Bottle can be frozen so almost endless shelf life. Thawed to extract with needle & syringe & then refrozen. I keep a bottle in the frig & one in the freezer. Its my "go to" when one of the dogs hurt themselves.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Penicillin is easy to make. Obviously, if you can just go buy it, there isn't any good reason to make your own, but if there ever comes a time where it's impossible to buy, making your own might be an option. Penicillin mold grows naturally on bread, citrus peels, and many fruits. It will start out grey and eventually mature into a bright blue-green. 

Culturing and isolating penicillin is fairly straight forward too. I won't detail the steps here because I'm not sure of the legality of this, but if one were to google "making penicillin," the info is readily available. Like all molds, you should avoid breathing the spoors.

Blue cheese is blue because it contains penicillin.

Other natural antibiotics include...

Garlic
Echinacea
Iodine
Red clover
Goldenseal
Coconut oil (lauric acid)
Oil of oregano
Burdock flowers
Magnesium chloride


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

https://sites.google.com/site/lowmoonglowing/penicillin


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I understand, in an after SHTF event, and you or a love one is dying of infection, then one has to do what one has to do antibiotic-wise, however, one must use caution when using antibiotics, stop taking it too soon, or for the wrong illness, and you run the risk of creating a super bug that is resistant to that antibiotic.Antibiotic misuse - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

